# Crufts Schedule 2011



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

mines landed on the doormat , seems months away lol. Entries close 7th Jan 2011 postal.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I've booked the coach but haven't even entered. Can't wait


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I havent entered yet either.. But am mega excited.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

good luck to all who go. Will it be televised next year


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> good luck to all who go. Will it be televised next year


I havent seen anything about it, do doubt it. Just have to watch it online again.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I havent seen anything about it, do doubt it. Just have to watch it online again.


i will do its a shame its not on TV anymore.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah we got ours the other day lols ! Very excited, Hudson's first time going ! Barney got shortlisted out of 16 (he was number 6!) so hoping one of the boys gets placed this time! The one thing I hate about Crufts is that all these dogs that you never really see in the show ring and are clearly not from the best breeders in the world come out of no where and win classes! Ahh well the shoppings good lols :lol: x


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

OOoo, yes  Did my entry on line a few days ago.
Special Junior and Good Citizen :thumbup: (just because we can).
Now ALL I have to do is get the boy under some degree of control  That should focus both of our minds 
Linda


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Born to Boogie said:


> OOoo, yes  Did my entry on line a few days ago.
> Special Junior and Good Citizen :thumbup: (just because we can).
> Now ALL I have to do is get the boy under some degree of control  That should focus both of our minds
> Linda


you on the ball lol. i daren't just in case we drop our coat:thumbup:


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I guess Junior is one of those classes you can get away with not being in full coat (she says optimistically)..........and anyway..........I'll need a bench to store all my shopping 
Linda


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I've got the days booked off work... not sure what day we are going... as it's YKC... hmm... Should be good fun.

Any ideas on how much the parking is?? We would go on the train, but think it would be easier driving... any thoughts??


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> I've got the days booked off work... not sure what day we are going... as it's YKC... hmm... Should be good fun.
> 
> Any ideas on how much the parking is?? We would go on the train, but think it would be easier driving... any thoughts??


Im sure its always £8.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Definately easier than train  hehe


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

coach is even better lol


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Definately easier than train  hehe


Yeah we always go by car.. as we take so much cr*p with us!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

You taking dog though?  haha

We took train to London with dog, crate and all her stuff... was mad, got squished... at least if we have the car we can buy a load and dump it  hehe


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

nearby overnight stay for us night before lol can't be doing with getting up at some ridiculous hour on day of show,


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmm, we're only an hour - hour and half drive from the NEC depending on how fast I drive  Not sure where we could afford to stay... athough I have a friend in Crewe, which would bring us that little bit closer...


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

all the b n b's etc up their prices during crufts week. we stayed at a travelodge last year think it was £42 plus £20 for the dog!


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I know the breed days rotate at Crufts but do the judging times? First year, we were judged 'not before 2pm', the following year it was a 9am start. Is it likely we will late agian this year?

My computer doesn't want to open the schedule right now


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Yeah we got ours the other day lols ! Very excited, Hudson's first time going ! Barney got shortlisted out of 16 (he was number 6!) so hoping one of the boys gets placed this time! The one thing I hate about Crufts is that all these dogs that you never really see in the show ring and are clearly not from the best breeders in the world come out of no where and win classes! Ahh well the shoppings good lols :lol: x


Well I guess Blu is one of them.. We don't go to many champion shows because we prefer open shows. He's managed to qualify 4 times but still we never go to the big shows. So I don't think it's very fair to say they aren't from the best breeders etc. Dogs don't need to come from the best breeders either to be of good quality. Some have really good lines behind them instead.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Have mine too  i am glad we are on the thursday this year


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Well I guess Blu is one of them.. We don't go to many champion shows because we prefer open shows. He's managed to qualify 4 times but still we never go to the big shows. So I don't think it's very fair to say they aren't from the best breeders etc. Dogs don't need to come from the best breeders either to be of good quality. Some have really good lines behind them instead.


Sorry i'll rephrase that lols ! I mean dogs who qualified by getting a third out of three then went under the judge at Crufts because they travel with them or are friends with them ! And somehow managed to walk out with three firsts for three different dogs . & I completely agree you can get good quality dogs from breeders who aren't the best - i can name some tbh! - but when theres dogs in the same class who are of much higher quality and perfect examples of the breed, you know theres something wrong! Works both ways though, you can have a dog from the top breeder in the country and a dog from an unknown breeder can be of completely better quality, but go unplaced because its not known if you see what I mean? Oh and btw i'm not talking about our Barney's class at Crufts lols, i'm talking about quite a few different classes in different breeds! x


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

We will be going entering Bruce into Junior and Good Citizen class , :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Sorry i'll rephrase that lols ! I mean dogs who qualified by getting a third out of three then went under the judge at Crufts because they travel with them or are friends with them ! And somehow managed to walk out with three firsts for three different dogs . & I completely agree you can get good quality dogs from breeders who aren't the best - i can name some tbh! - but when theres dogs in the same class who are of much higher quality and perfect examples of the breed, you know theres something wrong! Works both ways though, you can have a dog from the top breeder in the country and a dog from an unknown breeder can be of completely better quality, but go unplaced because its not known if you see what I mean? Oh and btw i'm not talking about our Barney's class at Crufts lols, i'm talking about quite a few different classes in different breeds! x


In poodles it seems to be whoever wins normaly will win at Crufts. Not expecting much from Blu because will be a big class. Putting him into GC aswell since he can go into it.

I'd love to see the poodles from top breeders with their coats shaved off. Bet they aren't so glamourus underneath it all!

Is it not against the rules to travel with a judge that is judging you? Face judging always happens but never to me :lol:


----------

